# Ride Machete Yeah -Big B Cartel Boo



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

So today i finally got to try out my new set up at Mt.High. Conditions were fantastic after the storms we just had here in SoCal, but that damn the place was crowded! I knew that being Xmas eve, but had to try out the new set up.

I am coming off a few year old Burton Custom, been riding cambered boards for 10+ years..well..I love the Machete and got pretty use to it in less than 2 runs. Everything I read about it or asked was true. It was plenty fast and mighty stable to me..it turned very crisp..fast toe to heel transfers..was very playful and tossable..the ride was super smooth..probably due to those slimewalls...nuff said..Im stoked on that purchase.

The Cartel..different story..truthfully they werent bad, but I must be use to running Burton Customs that must be softer like i read they were..cuz these Cartels were definitely stiffer feeling..also, my inner ankle at the strap was annoying the shit out of me today. I plan to make some adjustments to that area to see if I can make that go away next session..if not, I'll be trying something else..maybe just go back to the Customs, I know what to expect.

Does anyone think I should just go back and get the 2011 Customs..or keep the Cartels and play with the straps?


----------



## purpleian907 (Dec 21, 2010)

I say if you already have the cartels then just play with straps because in general they are regarded as a great (but kind of stiff) all mountain binding


----------

